# $$$READ!



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking for private ground. Too many mushrooms go unpicked! It's your property and you should harvest the crop! Does farming and livestock take up your time? Are your grandkids a disappointment? Let me hunt your river ground, and we can make a deal! Too many mushrooms dry up before they get to be enjoyed! Experienced hunter, father of two, working man.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

No land..but im stealing this post for a craigslost post lol


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

MorelDilemma said:


> Looking for private ground. Too many mushrooms go unpicked! It's your property and you should harvest the crop! Does farming and livestock take up your time? Are your grandkids a disappointment? Let me hunt your river ground, and we can make a deal! Too many mushrooms dry up before they get to be enjoyed! Experienced hunter, father of two, working man.


I moved South to OZARK. A old buddy started to visit my honey hole without permission and I am considering a Partner that can have entire access to the land, I will provide a aerial map with directions. I have hunted it for 20 years, last 2 not so good, so its do! Interested?


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

dean said:


> I moved South to OZARK. A old buddy started to visit my honey hole without permission and I am considering a Partner that can have entire access to the land, I will provide a aerial map with directions. I have hunted it for 20 years, last 2 not so good, so its do! Interested?


I certainly am! And ill actually be down in The ozarks (bagnell dam) end of july. Ill dry half the find out for ya and bring em down to ya.


----------



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

dean said:


> I moved South to OZARK. A old buddy started to visit my honey hole without permission and I am considering a Partner that can have entire access to the land, I will provide a aerial map with directions. I have hunted it for 20 years, last 2 not so good, so its do! Interested?


Yes count me in! 4zero2 nine4eight Ofive37. Central nebraska


----------



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

MorelDilemma said:


> Yes count me in! 4zero2 nine4eight Ofive37. Central nebraska


My good buddy also lives in lake ozark. Could make a trip and kill two birds with one stone


----------

